# Soffit......trim or body color?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would it be any easyer?
Most often the soffit and the trim are the same color.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Why would it be any easyer?
> Most often the soffit and the trim are the same color.



because you paint the fascia, mask it and its one color the rest of the way. No need to mask fascia or the body. See I thought that it was always trim color but have been seeing some body colored.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

organick said:


> because you paint the fascia, mask it and its one color the rest of the way. No need to mask fascia or the body. See I thought that it was always trim color but have been seeing some body colored.


 I agree with joecaption, soffit is usually the color of the trim. Plus I personally think it looks better BUT that doesn't mean you can't paint it the main color of the house either. The choice is yours.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

It really depends on the architecture of the house. If you have wide soffits that are easily seen from the living areas, a lighter color, usually the body, is better. Think of the Eichler houses inspired by Frank L. Wright.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

They are def visable from all side windows and some back. Single story house. More worried about the look from outside than our view really.....

I never would have questioned but then I saw a few. Seems like it might be a regional thing?? looking online I found a few painters saying all the houses they do get body colored soffits?


----------

